# connecting to a basic (non-smart) phone

## curmudgeon

I recently came across one of these that I need to backup the data on:

http://www.samsung.com/pk/consumer/mobile-devices/mobile-phones/feature-phones/GT-E1205ZKTPAK

The windoze software (kies) of course does all of that, but since I don't have access to a windoze machine, I was wondering if there was some way of connecting to it in linux. All I really want is to just see it as a storage device and move files on and off of it.

I purchased a data cable (phone uses a strange connector), but when I plug it in, I only get messages like "device descriptor read/64, error -71" and "unable to enumerate USB device on port 1."

I assume that someone here knows how to do this (if in fact, it can be done at all).

----------

## eccerr0r

Unfortunately a lot of the "dumb" phones end up requiring software that the manufacturer uses to access data and do not have a full USB-storage subsystem...  However there still might be a chance that it supports obex. 

The worrisome point is that even with the USB cable it appears to not conform to standards or USB is broken.  This would severely reduce the chance of it working properly in Linux.  You might also try seeing if Bluetooth works as an alternate method.

Now I don't own one of these phones, this is merely speculation.  I was trying to get my mother's LG phone to work with Linux but was unsuccessful; there was an unmaintained application for Linux but it did not want to work with the phone at all - and this application was the snowball's chance in hell to work with Linux...

I guess it melted.

(Of course the other way is to go through wine or emulation USB passthrough, but I've never tried this at all... but either case, it not enumerating in USB list probably precludes it from working anyway.)

----------

## curmudgeon

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> However there still might be a chance that it supports obex.

 

It appears that that requires Bluetooth, which this phone does not have.

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> The worrisome point is that even with the USB cable it appears to not conform to standards or USB is broken.  This would severely reduce the chance of it working properly in Linux.

 

I wonder if there is necessary USB driver that I don't have enabled.

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> You might also try seeing if Bluetooth works as an alternate method.

 

As mentioned above, there is no bluetooth.

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> (Of course the other way is to go through wine

 

I really doubt that that would work (I am guessing that kies is a 32 bit binary).

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> or emulation USB passthrough, but I've never tried this at all... but either case, it not enumerating in USB list probably precludes it from working anyway.)

 

Do you know of any references for that (I might try to learn a bit more about it)?

----------

